# Bezzera BZ02 need to convert to real coffee



## Smudger

I've just picked up a Bezzera BZ02 which is set up to run on espressopots. I want to convert it so it runs with a standard head. Does anyone know what parts I need to do this and who supplies them in the UK?

Thanks, Sean.


----------



## Southpaw

I'm searching for the same answer - do you have a picture of the portafilter? I think you either need a new basket or a new portafilter but I'm not sure which.


----------



## Smudger

Hi Southpaw, I wish it was as simple as changing the basket. After some investigation you also need to change six parts in the head. If you go to the Bezzera website http://www.bezzera.it and then navigate to the product page on the BZ02 there is a schematic diagram that shows the parts. You can buy them from Caterparts in Northamptonshire T: 0845 130 8070, E: [email protected]. They were very helpful on the phone. I've ordered the parts (cost £81 with postage) and I am waiting for them to arrive. I'm not sure how easy it will be to change them but I'll let you know.


----------



## Southpaw

I'd just called them after finding their number last night and have been told the same thing.

Does the pod basket come out so you can still use the original portafilter or do I need to factor in a new portafilter into my costs?


----------



## Smudger

My machine was bought secondhand and only came with the espressopot portafilter. I ordered a naked portafilter for the Bezzera and I've just tried the basket from that in the espressopot portafilter and it's a loose fit. Maybe with a better metal clip it may fit better. I'm sure Carterparts will be able to advise you on what basket/portafilter combo you need - they were very helpful when I called them.

I'm new to this machine so I'm feeling my way about it much like you. I was hoping that someone on this forum would have already done this conversion.


----------



## Southpaw

I'd be interested to hear how you get on when converting it over


----------



## Smudger

Hi Southpaw, I've been trying to reply to your PM but I haven't got enough posts to do that. But in essence, that price is just a tad better than what I paid.


----------



## Southpaw

Cool, thanks - I'd have bought it already if it was closer to me.


----------



## bucketheadbobby

Did you need to modify the Group head to make it fit. I ordered parts from caterparts and the new supplied group head has a ridge which prevents the correct fitting of the group head. I think I will have to grind/file the edge off to make it fit picture attached the group head on the left is the old espressopot head the other is the new one


----------



## bucketheadbobby

For some reason the PHOTO didn't upload maybe this time it will


----------



## bucketheadbobby

Just found the answer . They supplied the wrong part. Phoned and sorted out the correct one


----------



## Plevis

Hello all. How did the conversions work out? I've just obtained a wreck of a Bz02 which I was told was the ground coffee version but alas, it is the pod variant and is going to be quite a restoration project. I'd be interested to hear how you're getting on with your machines now.


----------



## Padder

Plevis said:


> Hello all. How did the conversions work out? I've just obtained a wreck of a Bz02 which I was told was the ground coffee version but alas, it is the pod variant and is going to be quite a restoration project. I'd be interested to hear how you're getting on with your machines now.


Wasn't from some joker in devon was it?


----------



## bucketheadbobby

Plevis

I bought my hardly used POD machine BZ02s for £84 off ebay. Picked it up that evening( local seller). I bought all the bits i needed from Caterparts. Total cost around £100 I took a couple of hours to strip and refiit the new group head and check everything. No real problems (just make sure you get the correct group head) .It now is producing excellent espresso takes about 10 minutes to warm up. I think i need to get an insulated steam arm with a ball joint ( burnt my hand a couple of times) it is now wrapped with silicone rescue tape to help prevent more burns. I am going to insulate the boiler with some silicone sponge.

They are built like tanks, the pipe work etc is industrial quality, should last for years.

If you want more info please ask

Bob


----------



## Plevis

Haha Padder - no not a joker in Devon, further north.

Thanks for the rundown Bob. Sounds like a brilliant home machine if it warms up that quickly. What's your routine re cooling flushes before pulling a shot? Do you know who sells the ball joint steam arm assembly?

The pod conversion is the least of my worries now - there's some electrical faults on the machine which I'm trying to investigate and hoping its not the "black box" / PCB that's gone. It really is turning into a long term project - full strip down and clean and descale is on the cards once the electrics are sorted.

Re. The pod conversion there appears to be a way to modify the group head by machining 4 small holes and tapping a thread into the centre hole so that all that is needed is the shower screen, gasket and shower screen holder. I'll have a go on the milling machine at work when the electrics are in order. Of course, this is all theory for now...

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## bucketheadbobby

Plevis

Caterparts can supply the ball joint steam arm assembly. Its around £20-00. The postage is the problem they charge £10 + vat to deliver even the smallest item! If you can modify the group head It would save you £50. I don't think it is just a matter off drilling 4 holes. You will need fit the Grouphead gasket and that sits behind a ridge. If you need close up photos of my group head I can post some here for you

My Machine was like new no work was required.

Bob


----------



## richardblack5

Hi

i just bought a BZ02s from ebay and according to that model it should use ground coffee however the ground coffee just spills out of the side of the portafilter. Any ideas?

how can you tell if it's a ground coffee model?


----------



## 4085

Thee are usually designed to hold coffee pods. If you post a photo of the pf we might be able to help!


----------



## Plevis

The easiest way to tell is to look at the group head - if there's just one big hole and no shower screen then it's definitely a pod variant.

The portafilter could have the pod insert missing so could be misleading if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## richardblack5

Hi,

yes it has no shower screen so I'm guessing it is pods, which ones would it take? Also how easy and cheap is it to convert to ground coffee? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Plevis

They take Bezzera bespoke pods..! Not sure who sells them.

To convert to ground coffee you need to change six parts in the groupo assembly - including the main "head", shower screen holder and shower screen, along with the screw to hold this in place and the main group gasket, if I'm not mistaken.

Check out the beginning of this thread, Bob and others have gone through it already - there's a company called caterparts that sells the spare parts, total cost around £100.


----------



## richardblack5

Thanks, I managed to get the machine to bits and source the parts, just struggling to get the group head off, the bolts are so tight!


----------



## richardblack5

Hi,

I fitted all spare parts but now when I turn on the machine, it seems as if something is tripping and the heat light and orange light goes out. Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## monkey66

richardblack5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I fitted all spare parts but now when I turn on the machine, it seems as if something is tripping and the heat light and orange light goes out. Any help would be great! Thanks


I have the previous BZ99. sounds like one of the sensor wires is not connected. Perhaps the water level sensor wire that goes to the water tank. If this is not connected the system will trip pout about a second after turning on.


----------



## richardblack5

Hi,

that sounds like what is happening, where would that be connected? Thanks


----------



## monkey66

On mine it is a spade connector that connects to the side of the main water tank. The tank needs to be filled passed the bolt it connects to, otherwise it shuts off the power as a safety feature.


----------



## monkey66

Did this fix your problem?


----------



## richardblack5

Hi,

yes it fixed my problem. Glad I finally managed to change to ground coffee!! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dallah

Bob,

I'm going to be taking on Plevis' BZ-02 restoration project. Do you have a listing of the parts that were required to convert from Espressopots to real coffee? Any hints or tips on the conversion?

TIA

Andrew


----------



## Bud17

Hoping someone who has done the conversion or knows the machine well can help. Purchased a secondhand Bz02s 2010 model. Was told it was ground coffee version NOT pod but on receiving it i think this is incorrect. There is no shower screen attached and on switching on the water it just comes through a central hole. The model serial number label says "capsula" on it (under the drip tray)- can anyone confirm if this is the capsule model only or will it do ground coffee too?

It has been supplied with a portafilter with a double shot basket not a pod basket. When i make espresso with ground coffee, the portafilter does attach but is quite a stiff fit, it does produce coffee but the quality seems very average and when I remove the portafilter the coffee puck is very wet with a central depression where the water has penetrated the coffee rather than being dispersed evenly by the shower screen.

When I have asked the seller about this he tells me the shower screen just sits loose on top of the coffee grounds in the portafilter. Is this correct?! I just cannot believe such a quality machine would be built with a function like this.

From reading above it seems I have been taken to the cleaners and this is in fact the pod version but can anyone give advice- am I mistaken? I have tried to thread the correct sized screw as an experiment through the central hole but the whole is slightly too narrow and when i shine a torch there appears to be no threads visible.

Looking on the above thread caterparts seem to provide parts for the conversion- is this a reasonably easy job to do and has anyone tried buying the parts from them recently? Does it improve the quality of the coffee substantially? Could anyone who has undertaken the conversion advise on if this is possible to do yourself or do I need a specialist, any if the latter where would I start to look for someone to help with this? I have also seen on another thread some talk of people drilling the exisiting unit themselves then threading the central hole- anyone had experience with this and is it possible?

Sorry for all the questions- hoping someone out there can help .

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Norvin

I have done this conversion.

It involves some machining, which may or may not be within your ability.

Here is a picture of the partly converted bell.









If yours looks like this (without the four holes and threaded center hole) then it is a pod version. Lying by the bell are two brass rings that I made, I used one to fill the groove taken up by an inner gasket.

I have some notes on dimensions, threads, hole sizes etc, if you want to go ahead with the conversion.


----------



## Bud17

Norvin said:


> I have done this conversion.
> 
> It involves some machining, which may or may not be within your ability.
> 
> Here is a picture of the partly converted bell.
> 
> View attachment 33410
> 
> 
> If yours looks like this (without the four holes and threaded center hole) then it is a pod version. Lying by the bell are two brass rings that I made, I used one to fill the groove taken up by an inner gasket.
> 
> I have some notes on dimensions, threads, hole sizes etc, if you want to go ahead with the conversion.


Thanks for the reply, I have not taken off the rubber seals but this sounds like mine- the central hole does not seem to be threaded and when I turn on the water , it only seems to come from the central hole so presume it is the pod version.

So have you drilled the four holes and put a thread into the central hole to accommodate the shower screen screw or is this a new part you have bought?

The two brass rings- do I just need to make one of these? What size?

So what items did you buy to do this conversion? Once the holes are drilled and the recess filled was it just a matter of buying the shower head diffuser block and shower screen then screwing it in? Is Caterparts where you bought these from or did you find cheaper unbranded items that fit? If you are willing to share your conversion notes on sizes etc- this would be most helpful. Thanks in advance


----------



## Norvin

The picture shows the partly converted bell.

I drilled and tapped the center hole 5mm x08.

You just need one ring, 40x22x4.5mm, it was staked into the groove and the holes (2.5mm) drilled through (can't remember why I did it in that order). I still have the other ring if you want to make an offer. You may get away with not making a brass ring, just leave the old gasket in there and drill that.

I used a modified (cut off the raised lip) Fracino Piccino distribution plate and screen because they were in my spares box.

You don't have to buy much, maybe a distribution plate and a screw, most of the adaptation is in the machining.


----------



## Bud17

Norvin said:


> The picture shows the partly converted bell.
> 
> I drilled and tapped the center hole 5mm x08.
> 
> You just need one ring, 40x22x4.5mm, it was staked into the groove and the holes (2.5mm) drilled through (can't remember why I did it in that order). I still have the other ring if you want to make an offer. You may get away with not making a brass ring, just leave the old gasket in there and drill that.
> 
> I used a modified (cut off the raised lip) Fracino Piccino distribution plate and screen because they were in my spares box.
> 
> You don't have to buy much, maybe a distribution plate and a screw, most of the adaptation is in the machining.


Thanks for this very useful reply. Just a few questions.

How much would you be wanting for the brass ring? Just to clarify, are the 2.5mm holes drilled obliquely angulated towards the centre or could they just be drilled at a right angle to the plate? Is 2.5mm arbitrary or is this the only size that will work?

So, the machined brass ring then just fits into the recess where you have drilled your 4 holes and the 4 holes are lined up and drilled through this? Did you glue the brass ring in place or peg it then held in by centre screw? Is then then fully flush or does it leave a lip?

On top of the brass washer you then just fit the shower diffuser plate then the screen on top and screw it in? (is this brass ring just the same size as the gasket you remove?) Maybe a silly question (only an amateur and still very much learning!) but what is to stop you just screwing the shower plate without attaching a shower distribution plate? Is the purpose of the shower distribution plate/diffuser- purely to move things downwards so there is a better seal on the portafilter to compress the coffee better? Does it need a gasket around this section or did you find it wasn't required?

Thanks so much for the advice and sorry for all the questions


----------



## Norvin

In no particular order;

The ground coffee version bell has 2.5mm holes, so that is what I used.

I thought about sealing in the ring with Loctite Bearing Fit but the sealant may taint the water. I tried to make it an interference fit and staked the surface to make sure. If you don't fill the gap vacated by the seal, you would have an awful lot of water left on top of the puck.

The holes are drilled obliquely from the depression on the top surface of the bell to the middle of the coffee side of the brass ring, getting the angle right was one of the more difficult parts of the conversion. You could drill at right angles through the brass ring to meet up with the oblique holes or just drill one long oblique hole, I don't suppose it matters. I wouldn't make the ring stand proud, but flush or just a little short would be ok. As i said, you may get away with drilling the old seal instead of using a brass ring, but if you want the ring, I'll sell for £20 delivered. The ring was made to the dimensions of the groove, but the seal is presumably the same size.

If you didn't use a distribution plate there would be a large gap between the top of the puck and the machine that would lead to very watery pucks. It also, er, distributes the water around the top of the screen and probably has something to do with heat distribution. I wouldn't leave it out. No, it doesn't need a gasket as it is all within the pressurised water area.


----------



## Bud17

Norvin said:


> In no particular order;
> 
> The ground coffee version bell has 2.5mm holes, so that is what I used.
> 
> I thought about sealing in the ring with Loctite Bearing Fit but the sealant may taint the water. I tried to make it an interference fit and staked the surface to make sure. If you don't fill the gap vacated by the seal, you would have an awful lot of water left on top of the puck.
> 
> The holes are drilled obliquely from the depression on the top surface of the bell to the middle of the coffee side of the brass ring, getting the angle right was one of the more difficult parts of the conversion. You could drill at right angles through the brass ring to meet up with the oblique holes or just drill one long oblique hole, I don't suppose it matters. I wouldn't make the ring stand proud, but flush or just a little short would be ok. As i said, you may get away with drilling the old seal instead of using a brass ring, but if you want the ring, I'll sell for £20 delivered. The ring was made to the dimensions of the groove, but the seal is presumably the same size.
> 
> If you didn't use a distribution plate there would be a large gap between the top of the puck and the machine that would lead to very watery pucks. It also, er, distributes the water around the top of the screen and probably has something to do with heat distribution. I wouldn't leave it out. No, it doesn't need a gasket as it is all within the pressurised water area.


Thanks so much for the detailed response- very useful. Will definitely attempt the conversion but won't be just yet as I need to borrow some tools from my father. Will probably just try drilling the holes through the gasket first but if this doesn't work well I would definitely take you up on the offer for the brass ring. Many thanks


----------



## Jarrad

Hi,

I've just obtained an old BZ02S with an espressopots group head. Does anyone know where I can obtain a conversion kit to turn it into a proper machine? The seller sold the item without correctly listing it, so I'll return it if I can't convert it.

Thanks,


----------

